# Stabilizers necessity or just aesthetics ? lol



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

they help stabilize a ton, and they help the shock quite a bit. so yes


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think it is absolutely necessary but it does help


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Since you just started I would recommend going without a stabilizer for the first few months until you get a basic form set. The best idea is go out and find yourself a coach, it will help you exponentially. Getting a coach early is very overlooked, this way you can start off right instead of developing bad habits that may be hard to fix later on. Plus they will be able to tell you what equipment you need and when.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I disagree with x-hunta, I would definitely recommend you getting a stabilizer. It will help your shooting profoundly if you learn to shoot and work on your form with a stab. But I do agree with the coach part, especially if your shooting trad style. They will help you shoot to your potential in my opinion.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if you haven't tried a balanced rig, you don't know what you are missing and can get by without one for a bit. now should you? No, if you are just starting and are learning from, technique, the whole nine yards, a good stabilizer setup will be about as beneficial as you can get. With a set, not just a stab, a set, you get the ability to balance and tune the reaction and feel of the bow to you and your shot style.

depending on what you want to get out of shooting/your goals are you may not even be touching a bow for a couple months...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

For me they're definitely a necessity... now for someone else they may not be, but a well balanced bow shoots so much better for me than one that's not.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I put necessity. the reason so is because a good stabilizer makes a huge difference in how well your bow holds at full draw on the target.
before I didnt care too much about stabilizers I just had a basic one mainly for reducing shot vibration. Now that I've used a few good stabilizers (when I mean good I dont mean it's got to be 4 foot long, I mean just a good 8"-12" max stabilizer with most of the weight on the end of it, which is what to look for in a stab.) and they made a big difference in how well my bow held on target and overall my consistency. it took that jumpy sight pattern into a slowed down, smooth sight pattern.

as of what to get that's up to you.

on my Z7 I got an X-Factor 6" stab. w/ a quick disconnect which takes it mabe 2" farther out, and on my Monster I got an Axion GLX 3-d stab. which does just about as good as my X-factor and both fo them you can add weight to them, the Axion by putting another harmonic stabilizer on it (has harmonic dampers and one harmonic stabilizer) and the x-factor you can buy 1.5oz weights for it to add on the end of it.

and you can get a good stabilizer like that X-factor or something like it for anywhere from $35-$75 all depending on what you get.

so in a few words, yes to me a stabilizer is a necessity if you want to shoot really well.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think you should get a stab but you need to know the basics of form and determine what kind of archery you are going to be shooting. no stab in the world or stab set up will help you get rid of bad form. but when you get into shooting and if you shoot target, i would get a set and fine tune it to you. i am friends with pro hoyt shooter tony taza and he says to set the bow up to you cuz you can look at pro bows and they all have different set-ups. but heres a tip he gave me that helped. start off with how much front weight you like and adjust your back weight according to how you hold on the target. if you hold low on your target add more back weight to bring the bow up and vise versa. but i always like my bows balanced left to right and front heavy. hope this helps you


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

balancing a bow is easy and only takes a day to get all done, with not much shooting, but you need to be consistent for it to work and ideally you have someone there who has done it a few times and can get you in the ballpark from the get go.

tuning stabilizers is all about sight picture, more or less. You tune bars so as to get the smallest amount of movement possible


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I think people misunderstood my point. I am not saying that a stabilizer is a bad idea. I am just saying that for a brand new shooter there are other things that could be more of use. The majority of the Olympic/ Recurve coaches I have ever worked with or talked to start there archers off without a stabilizer. Once an archer reaches a certain level it will become helpful to purchase a main rod. Once they progress more Vbars will become helpful to an archer. 
The fact that he has only been shooting for a few days tells me that he would be better off with finding a coach first rather than buying all the bells and whistles.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

all my compounds will have a stabilizer on them. they help and work good (if you use real stabilizers and no those plastic/ rubber sound dampeners)


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Start out right. Get you a good stabilizer. You will not be sorry.

A true stabilizer will help you get on target quicker and steady your sight picture quicker. Then all you have to do is worry about aiming and shot execution. Without it , it "could" lead to other things like target panic or punching the trigger. As well as , others


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

x-hunta said:


> I think people misunderstood my point. I am not saying that a stabilizer is a bad idea. I am just saying that for a brand new shooter there are other things that could be more of use. The majority of the Olympic/ Recurve coaches I have ever worked with or talked to start there archers off without a stabilizer. Once an archer reaches a certain level it will become helpful to purchase a main rod. Once they progress more Vbars will become helpful to an archer.
> The fact that he has only been shooting for a few days tells me that he would be better off with finding a coach first rather than buying all the bells and whistles.


they also start the training without a bow and solidify the form and muscle memory before they ever fire an arrow


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

How about this guys. I was at JOAD Nats a few weeks ago and was talking to a Bowman kid. He just had some set of stabs a guy sold him for dirt cheap. Awesome, right? But they weren't set up properly for his bow. The kid was shooting all over the paper all weekend.

After qualification rounds I offered to let him try my Platinums. With a little help from Bridger, I got him settled pretty closely with the weight and stuff of my rods. Immediately he kept all of them in the yellow. His form didn't change, his shot style didn't change. All that was different was some good stabilization, and he went from all over to nailing the middle.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Stabilizers have been the rage ever since the mid-sixties when Hoyt had a big winning season with their top shooters winning everything.

Tell you what - a way to prove their value to yourself. Go to your local pro shop with a shooting range, and ask to try out their longest stabilizer. If that doesn't seal the deal for you, nothing will. But even a relatively short stabilizer still gives the shooter somewhat less torque.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

if you buy a real stabalizer like a b stinger , doinker etc it is worth it if you are looking at one made of rubber dont bother


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Depends on how far yu want to take archery...in pro and even mid level competition it is basically necessity. I also just posted in the old guys thread about stabs so you might find helpful too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

they help but you dont need to have to shoot.


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

they are not a necessity but they really help if you want to improve your shot


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

i really think you should invest in a decent stabilizer setup. You will really notice a difference in your shooting


----------

